# Buy this bench?



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Should I buy this bench? Looks like what I need.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3358319/Trail/searchtext%3EWEIGHTS+BENCH.htm

£100 is the max I have.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Take £100, buy several months membership at hardcore gym.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

2nd that my man


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

eBay.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Should I buy this bench? Looks like what I need.
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3358319/Trail/searchtext%3EWEIGHTS+BENCH.htm
> 
> £100 is the max I have.


http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=261003140729


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=261003140729


bought it, thanks mukka ;-D


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

no good for doing bench press though mate,unless you have a mate with you to pass the bar


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf330-deluxe-weight-bench.php

Got one of the above benches in my wood workshop that i simply don't have room for at home. It will not come with the preacher attachment because it fits on my other bench. It's a decent enough bench but I have a better one at home so this really needs to go. PM me an offer? I could possibly deliver it during the working day.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like I was too late!!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

i bought this for my nephew a few weeks ago.great starter bench for the price http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9032172/Trail/searchtext%3EYORK+BENCH.htm


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah, sorry mate :-(

No worries though, Im happy with what I got on order,

SATANSEVILTWIN no worries there mate, I made a cage, my homemade incline bench raised concerns hence me investing in a bench. One of the guys said I was heading for snap city, now every time I look at the bench I made I don't trust it lol.

http://http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/177856-home-made-equipment.html#post3103110


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

haha,good effort mate, i thought you were a noobie trainer looking for a beginners bench or something.looks like you got your sh1t sorted there.nice 1


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

looks like you would need trainers with spikes to stop you sliding down on that incline bench:lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I got rid of the incline bench now the new one has arrived, I put it together tonight, feels great, seems pretty damn sturdy. Im very happy with it, at first use Id recommend it. Also no snap city for me ;-D

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=261003140729


----------



## petebarnes16 (May 21, 2012)

Right been reading for 2 weeks on nutrition, think i have it chicken spinach meat eggs nuts fruit and veg all in there with a proten shake and bars to. also tanking thermobol as have a little puppy fat. I have been working out for 3 weeks i am 43 and allways wanted to be muscular ripped and toned but not what i call over done beef cake stuff.

i am 5.11 tall and 170 pounds weight, seemn some small results, want great pecks and arms, been doing sit ups and so on and incline decline diamond and wide push ups. with no equipment but the pushup v2 handles, just ordered a bench and some dumbells.

do i need anything else or is a great muscular body achevable at home as dont want to gym it at this time.

Can anyone recoment a rountine days of days on and tips on pecs and back and shoulder routines, and excersises to do not asking alot am i LOL

worth a try, pete


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

petebarnes16 said:


> Right been reading for 2 weeks on nutrition, think i have it chicken spinach meat eggs nuts fruit and veg all in there with a proten shake and bars to. also tanking thermobol as have a little puppy fat. I have been working out for 3 weeks i am 43 and allways wanted to be muscular ripped and toned but not what i call over done beef cake stuff.
> 
> i am 5.11 tall and 170 pounds weight, seemn some small results, want great pecks and arms, been doing sit ups and so on and incline decline diamond and wide push ups. with no equipment but the pushup v2 handles, just ordered a bench and some dumbells.
> 
> ...


Start a new thread 

And introduce yourself..


----------

